# Audyssey Pro Kit or Mini DSP Dirac Live Better



## btbed (Jan 4, 2015)

Just wondering what would be best to make things even better with my Marantz sr7009 with XT32. 

Anyone with experience with these?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

btbed said:


> Just wondering what would be best to make things even better with my Marantz sr7009 with XT32.
> 
> Anyone with experience with these?


1. Turn off the XT-32.
2. Add Dirac
3. Don't look back.


----------



## btbed (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice! Thanks sir!


----------

